# Picking a snowboard matching skill level



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

I was talking to a friend about my snowboard and it kind of is bothering me at the moment. I bought my snowboard a little after the midseason this year and I asked for a beginner-intermediate snowboard thinking that it would be my board for at least two years then upgrade to a new one. But I've been progressing a lot quicker than I thought I would have and it got me thinking...

So my question (which may be really stupid to some of you) is does it really matter if you have a board that matches your skill level or is it just a marketing ploy?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

No. You can progress continually on any board. It won't "hold you back".


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

I think the way alot of companies categorize their boards, bindings, and boots is based on flex. If you notice softer boots, bindings, and boards are usually considered "Beginner" where as stiffer gear and All-Mountain boards are considered Advanced/Expert. I personally never payed attention to the skill rating of the board, only the characteristics in comparison to what I want it to do for me. You could be riding for 100 years and LOVE park riding and be on a "Beginner" board because it has more flex and is better suited for your needs. Or be a rookie who wants to learn to ride in the Glades and buy an "Expert" board because of the stiffness and response. Different strokes for different folks.

Hope that helps!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I think you are fine with the board that you currently have. Stick to it and work on your techniques for the next few seasons.

Getting a new board might actually hinder your progression.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

use the board until it feels like it is holding you back from progressing...or that you have max'd out it designed capicity.

then pick a board based on the design that will support and have the capicity of where you want to progress to....like trees, bowls, all mtn freestyle, all mtn freeride, powder, blasting groomers

so if you got to pick....get a board that will take where you want to go....don't match your skill level...go beyond


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

The tricky part is knowing when it's the board holding you back. As a beginner you think you are progressing great when you really still kind of stink. And when things don't work out you blame it on being sucky when it could be the board holding you back.

The only way to know is to try lots of boards. But for most people that isn't that easy to do. Demo days can be rare, and at $30 a pop how many boards are you willing to demo anyway.

For me, when I get the itch I'll buy a new board, i figure every 3 years. But I'm at the point in my life when if I really want a new one I can go out and buy it. A lot of the younger riders aren't there and it can be quite a quandary.

That said, if it slides, you can ride.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

thanks everyone. At the time of purchase I thought I would stay at the beginner-intermediate level for at least two years so that was why I bought my board- Flow Silhouette. Has a soft flex. It's an all mtn freestyle. Rides pretty well.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Having heard what others have said, including myself, if you find a great deal on a board that you want to try and you have the means to do it. Go for it! If money isn't an object start a quiver of boards but just make sure they are different boards. No need to buy similar boards.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

f00bar said:


> The tricky part is knowing when it's the board holding you back. As a beginner you think you are progressing great when you really still kind of stink. And when things don't work out you blame it on being sucky when it could be the board holding you back.
> 
> The only way to know is to try lots of boards. But for most people that isn't that easy to do. Demo days can be rare, and at $30 a pop how many boards are you willing to demo anyway.
> 
> ...


I wish I could have demoed some boards this season! Maybe next season I'll demo some if I get lucky! I want to try a cambered board and see the difference.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> No. You can progress continually on any board.* It won't "hold you back"*.


No board will change how you ride significantly. Ridin is completely correct in the truest sense.


----------



## MrEgg (Mar 31, 2015)

im a throw them in at a the deep end kind of guy.
Im a beginner, but have bought myself a Carbon Credit.
Did want a skate banana - but got a good deal on my setup.

I am expecting my board to last me quite a while. Rather then getting a beginner board now, then another board in a 2 seasons, then another, etc.

There again... how could I turn down a Carbon Credit & some Flow Fuse-AT's for £250 GBP


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Bamfboardman said:


> No board will change how you ride significantly. Ridin is completely correct in the truest sense.


Hmmm... I had different experience. Had several big leaps forward when changing to a more suitable board (up- as well as downgrading-wise).


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Pros can ride whatever and still be pros.
Only the bitches blame the board.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

speedjason said:


> Pros can ride whatever and still be pros.
> Only the bitches blame the board.


Boom:blowup:


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

neni said:


> Hmmm... I had different experience. Had several big leaps forward when changing to a more suitable board (up- as well as downgrading-wise).


Within reason. A freeride board isn't going to kill it in the park and a park board isn't going to slay powder.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

speedjason said:


> Pros can ride whatever and still be pros.
> Only the bitches blame the board.


Aint that the truth. I remember I used to ride a 2007 Burton Supermodel and it had a crack that went through the whole board at the nose and was about 9 inches long. I couldve folded the nose up onto the board it was so bad and i rode that bitch like that for almost 2 seasons like a boss. Til i decided it was time for a new one. Still have it though and I would still ride it


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

beastcoast said:


> Aint that the truth. I remember I used to ride a 2007 Burton Supermodel and it had a crack that went through the whole board at the nose and was about 9 inches long. I couldve folded the nose up onto the board it was so bad and i rode that bitch like that for almost 2 seasons like a boss. Til i decided it was time for a new one. Still have it though and I would still ride it


Cut it and make a swallowtail or short tail.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

speedjason said:


> Cut it and make a swallowtail or short tail.


Thought about making it a Fish but its got directional flex and directional shape. Might make things weird. Instead it looks pretty sweet up on the wall in my garage


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

neni said:


> Hmmm... I had different experience. Had several big leaps forward when changing to a more suitable board (up- as well as downgrading-wise).


You take giant leaps when most take baby steps. You also live in the alps and ride big lines in Alaska. My guess is in your infancy, with the amount of time and effort you put into progression, you'd have become the rider you are on any board without being held back. Until one's skill level reaches the expert level, no board will really handicap you. Once significant skill is achieved, then changing boards makes riding different terrain more enjoyable.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I agree with Neni. Having a board that fits your conditions and style will help you progress faster than if you were riding something too aggressive or too stiff. But having a board that helps you progress fast can also slow your progression down once you've out grown it. The right board can build your confidence while the wrong board can beat your ass and make you doubt yourself. 

Demoing boards is the way to go once you can ride efficiently.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Terrain and snow conditions are MUCH more of a factor in board choice than ability.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> You take giant leaps when most take baby steps. You also live in the alps and ride big lines in Alaska. My guess is in your infancy, with the amount of time and effort you put into progression, you'd have become the rider you are on any board without being held back. Until one's skill level reaches the expert level, no board will really handicap you. Once significant skill is achieved, then changing boards makes riding different terrain more enjoyable.


you've a wrong imagine...:happy: 
I'm sure my first boards held me back. My intermediate days are only some years back - I remember them well. I very well remember how switching to an new finally suitably sized intermediate board gave me a huge push forward cos its nibmleness allowed to finally ride fluently; but also how some time later, a more advanced board again led to a leap and gave me a lot more confidence and allowed to ride bolder. 

Dunno... I really see it the other way around: those experts can ride whatever board and will still perform excellently; an advanced rider will feel well on most every board but also well feels the difference performance wise; an intermediate however, will be held back by an unsuitable board cos he can't compensate yet with technique or he'll be pushed by a well fitting board. IMO and according to memory of not too long ago days :happy:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

It's not the arrow it's the Indian!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

speedjason said:


> Pros can ride whatever and still be pros.
> Only the bitches blame the board.


:laugh:

That was awesome. Nothing like making me feel like a fuckin' loser when this guy is doing 55 mph on a POS 2x4 board.:facepalm3::hairy:


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

marjaruth said:


> I was talking to a friend about my snowboard and it kind of is bothering me at the moment. I bought my snowboard a little after the midseason this year and I asked for a beginner-intermediate snowboard thinking that it would be my board for at least two years then upgrade to a new one. But I've been progressing a lot quicker than I thought I would have and it got me thinking...
> 
> So my question (which may be really stupid to some of you) is does it really matter if you have a board that matches your skill level or is it just a marketing ploy?


The whole fact that you refer to board as beginner - intermediate shows that it wont make that much difference to you what board you riding right now.

Learn flex and profile of the board. Understand how size affects your riding. Not only length but also wideness.

Also you need to know what you like to ride. My 1st board is carbon credit that has rocker profile and it's easy to butter on and I like to butter. But I also have camber board that a bit stiffer than Carbon credit and I like to bomb and hit jumps on it (I can butter on it but because it's so stiff and it's camber just not worth it).

Personally boards dont affect my riding as much as bindings. I tried 4 different bindings now and still looking for something better.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

neni said:


> you've a wrong imagine...:happy:
> I'm sure my first boards held me back. My intermediate days are only some years back - I remember them well. I very well remember how switching to an new finally suitably sized intermediate board gave me a huge push forward cos its nibmleness allowed to finally ride fluently; but also how some time later, a more advanced board again led to a leap and gave me a lot more confidence and allowed to ride bolder.
> 
> Dunno... I really see it the other way around: those experts can ride whatever board and will still perform excellently; an advanced rider will feel well on most every board but also well feels the difference performance wise; an intermediate however, will be held back by an unsuitable board cos he can't compensate yet with technique or he'll be pushed by a well fitting board. IMO and according to memory of not too long ago days :happy:


Wish the better boards I buy my wife made her jump in her progression. Practice makes perfect no matter what you ride is really my point.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Wish the better boards I buy my wife made her jump in her progression. Practice makes perfect no matter what you ride is really my point.


Yeah, totally agree, nothing will compensate practice (BTW: wish I'd progress more in horseriding... I'm still very intermediate even tho it's the thing I put most effort/practice in and have a very good horse. Sometimes neither practice nor good "gear" helps :dry:)



marjaruth said:


> I was talking to a friend about my snowboard and it kind of is bothering me at the moment. I bought my snowboard a little after the midseason this year and I asked for a beginner-intermediate snowboard thinking that it would be my board for at least two years then upgrade to a new one. But I've been progressing a lot quicker than I thought I would have and it got me thinking...
> 
> So my question (which may be really stupid to some of you) is does it really matter if you have a board that matches your skill level or is it just a marketing ploy?


It depends... what do you mean with "progressed more than expected?" How often did you ride? What aspect do you think the board would be limited?

In general, I agree with the others: as long as you practice basic techniques, improve turns, improve dynamic, most intermediate boards will do. A "better" board won't magically make you a better rider... that's not what I tried to say in the former posts. It's the other way around... a more advanced board can help to ride out what you already have achieved technique wise and thus will allow to further progress.

E.g. if you're at the point where you try to increase your speed, carve turns, carve at higher speed, a too intermediate board (usually rather short n softish) _can_ be a limitation cos it'll be unstable at a certain speed and doesn't have much edge to work with and then, it would make sense to step up. 

But... If you jump up to an too advanced board (e.g. stiffer n longer) too early, this as well could hold you back: instead of riding with proper technique, you may end up with bad habits cos you've to muscle that board around. 
(I can't say anything abt how it works for freestyle; I know nothing abt boards there)

I'd say, if you really can _identify_ a certain aspect where you feel to be limited (e.g. your board chatters when you try to ride faster), then it's time to step up. As long as you can't identify a distinct limiting aspect: you're still fine with you current board.
Have fun!


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Is it a question of a "better" board or the "right" board?

I'm still a Newbie compared to many others, but in the short time I have been riding ( 5 years now ) the biggest thing I have learned about boards is the profile is perhaps the most critical aspect of a board in terms of how one is going to develop.

Now I strictly free ride, no park and I have learned that the best board for me is an RCR profile. Since recognizing that RCR is what I need to be on, my confidence and therefore my skill set has grown very steadily over time. I have yet to develop the confidence / skill to tackle the steep stuff, but I know that it is not the board holding me back. 

So that takes our OP back to the suggestion made earlier that DEMO, DEMO, DEMO as much as you can to really identify what PROFILE of board is best for you. Far more critical than a "better" board.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

neni said:


> It depends... what do you mean with "progressed more than expected?" How often did you ride? What aspect do you think the board would be limited?
> 
> In general, I agree with the others: as long as you practice basic techniques, improve turns, improve dynamic, most intermediate boards will do. A "better" board won't magically make you a better rider... that's not what I tried to say in the former posts. It's the other way around... a more advanced board can help to ride out what you already have achieved technique wise and thus will allow to further progress.
> 
> ...


What I meant by progressed pretty quickly was because I developed some skills a lot faster than I thought it would take me. I was strictly green and only dabbled in maybe 1 or 2 blue runs in January and February. Now, I'm doing black diamonds but not as fluently as more advanced riders are doing. Beginning of March was when I got my new snowboard- which I of course will plan on staying with it for at least one more season. I snowboarded pretty often as much as I could here near my house and I had three big snowboard trips this season- one in Vermont, and two here in New York 5 hours away. Planning on going to Colorado next year- hopefully.

I was pushed out of my comfort zone and started to be more comfortable riding more difficult terrain when I went on a ski trip to Whiteface Mountain here in New York. It was mostly icy and their terrains was more challenging from what I was used to. But, I'm in the east coast, I should have expected ice but whenever I see ice, I go  

From there, I started to ride more comfortably- but need to work on staying on my edges while maintaining speed (I have the tendency to brake before I feel I'm going too fast but know that I could keep staying on carving through high speeds but the fear creeps in my head and I brake. I think speed is one of my biggest issues while snowboarding. I was speeding down one trail in March- or at least trying to, I somehow went flying and belly flopped really hard. Not sure if that was because my board was unstable or I made a mistake- it happened very quickly that I couldn't even register what just happened. So after that, I kind of played it cautiously with speed. Of course, working on my technique and stop doing that imaginary girlfriend on both sides. Such a bad habit. 

But one thing I do wish I could have demo some snowboards and get to know which profiles I like the best, etc. Possibly next season. Anyway- my profile right now is a beginner-intermediate but I know eventually I will outgrow it but probably will want to keep that if I want to learn how to do park. I dabbled in a little of park my last snowboard trip. It is a very soft flex and has a rocker-flat-rocker profile. I know at some point- I do want to try out a camber board and see the difference. 

Anyway- this got a little too long- but my point of this thread was to see if boards matching skill matter or if it was a marketing ploy to make people buy all the time.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

marjaruth said:


> What I meant by progressed pretty quickly was because I developed some skills a lot faster than I thought it would take me. I was strictly green and only dabbled in maybe 1 or 2 blue runs in January and February. Now, I'm doing black diamonds but not as fluently as more advanced riders are doing. Beginning of March was when I got my new snowboard- which I of course will plan on staying with it for at least one more season. I snowboarded pretty often as much as I could here near my house and I had three big snowboard trips this season- one in Vermont, and two here in New York 5 hours away. Planning on going to Colorado next year- hopefully.
> 
> I was pushed out of my comfort zone and started to be more comfortable riding more difficult terrain when I went on a ski trip to Whiteface Mountain here in New York. It was mostly icy and their terrains was more challenging from what I was used to. But, I'm in the east coast, I should have expected ice but whenever I see ice, I go
> 
> ...


The reason you fell was not your board. It was a mistake you made. Every beginner goes thru the same things you're going thru. Learning to snowboard is a brutal process and takes time and practice. My wife started on a soft rocker flat rocker and it is a very forgiving board and will help you build your skills without catching edges a lot. But once you can ride aggressively that board will have served its purpose and won't be stable enough. Enjoy that board and build your skill level. You'll know when its time to upgrade.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

In short it's just a marketing gimmick to make you buy lots of snowboards.

Later, when you advance more you will be able to appreciate and notice the slight differences in the different profiles and behaviors. Right now, I don't think you will notice much or make a difference. 

I think what everyone is trying to say is that get comfortable with your current board and develop your skills first and stop all the bad habits. For example, bend your knees more on your toe side turns and put your right arm down instead of sticking it out in front of you. Once this becomes natural and you don't have to think anymore and you are able to do most of the trails (green, blue and maybe some blacks) then you can start looking at different profiles. It's not just about going down blacks that will make you an intermediate, it's about going down it comfortably and using correct techniques. 

I know the feeling and situation that you are in. I was the same way 3 years ago. I started out on a full rocker board, then went flat to rocker, then went camber-rocker-camber, then rocker-camber-rocker. I tried every single profile that I could get my hands on. It's was a little bit addictive in buying boards. 

To be quite honest, I think I was hindering my ability because each time on a new board, I would need a time to get used to the new board. I think I would have progressed a lot quicker if I would have stuck to one board. I would blame the board instead of blaming myself because it was easy and felt good. 

I still consider myself a beginner because I can't speed through moguls yet. Trust me when I say we have all been there and know the feeling so do whatever makes you happy.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

Mystery2many said:


> The reason you fell was not your board. It was a mistake you made. Every beginner goes thru the same things you're going thru. Learning to snowboard is a brutal process and takes time and practice. My wife started on a soft rocker flat rocker and it is a very forgiving board and will help you build your skills without catching edges a lot. But once you can ride aggressively that board will have served its purpose and won't be stable enough. Enjoy that board and build your skill level. You'll know when its time to upgrade.


It probably was me that made a mistake but not sure how I did it. My best guess was when I was just coming off a big curve and I was on my heel then going on my toe but probably didn't get on edge enough and both sides made contact on snow while trying to carve. That's my best theory. Lol. 



ekb18c said:


> In short it's just a marketing gimmick to make you buy lots of snowboards.
> 
> Later, when you advance more you will be able to appreciate and notice the slight differences in the different profiles and behaviors. Right now, I don't think you will notice much or make a difference.
> 
> ...


Like I said earlier, I'm planning on keeping the board anyway but wasn't sure if the skill level mattered because my only intent was to have it for at least two seasons and upgrade- I picked up the board for very, very, very cheap. Probably will definitely use it for park if I want to do more of park. I've been learning how to butter and it's a good board to learn on versus a stiffer board. My old board had a stiffer flex but not sure of its profile. Oddly enough was that I was very comfortable on that board even though I only rode it 4 times versus my new board that it took me longer to get used to. :facepalm3:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

marjaruth said:


> Anyway- this got a little too long- but my point of this thread was to see if boards matching skill matter or if it was a marketing ploy to make people buy all the time.


Haha, there's a lot of marketing blabla when you read board descriptions, but in general, yes, beginner and advanced boards are diffetent. The first are usually cheeper, the later more expensive cos they have more tech - which makes sense, cos a beginner won't make much use yet of the additional tech and just waste money. 
Additionally - I'm only talking abt freeride boards - stiff planks get the advanced label which again makes sense. They are built to shine for a certain purpose and have disadvantages in others. You don't need (and don't want!) a stiff high speed rocket if you're not yet there.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

I see some boards as more accommodating of certain kinds of riding than others. For example I know that short, soft boards hold me back when riding diamonds, powder, ungroomed stuff, or anything at speed. I also know that CRC and other trick rocker profiles hold me back on super hard pack. Having the right board makes a difference for me. With that said, I do know that some people can seemingly ride anything and kill it.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

OP better record a video of him riding so we can give him some tip to improve his riding.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

speedjason said:


> OP better record a video of him riding so we can give him some tip to improve his riding.


Pretty sure it's a chick


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

speedjason said:


> OP better record a video of him riding so we can give him some tip to improve his riding.


OP is a beginner, learning intermediate turns.


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Mar 24, 2015)

As a fellow beginner turning intermediate I have the same feelings as you. It's easy to throw money at something in hopes of an easy solution. This urge usually hits in between trips to the mountain, when you have to occupy your snowboard-obsessed mind with something.

But then next time you get to the mountain, it shows you again who's boss by laying you on your backside just when you thought you had a handle on it. I feel that until you can shred the hell out of your current board and you can literally feel it breaking loose because you're pushing it too hard, there's really no point in upgrading. For you and me, we're still trying to learn how to turn without skidding/pushing out our back foot.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

speedjason said:


> OP better record a video of him riding so we can give him some tip to improve his riding.


I posted a vid of me somewhere on the forum I believe tips section.



Sons of Thunder said:


> As a fellow beginner turning intermediate I have the same feelings as you. It's easy to throw money at something in hopes of an easy solution. This urge usually hits in between trips to the mountain, when you have to occupy your snowboard-obsessed mind with something.
> 
> But then next time you get to the mountain, it shows you again who's boss by laying you on your backside just when you thought you had a handle on it. I feel that until you can shred the hell out of your current board and you can literally feel it breaking loose because you're pushing it too hard, there's really no point in upgrading. For you and me, we're still trying to learn how to turn without skidding/pushing out our back foot.


Right. I wasn't so sure if I should have started with an intermediate-advanced board than a beginner board. But I do have a feeling within the end of next season, I'd need an upgrade. Skidding and pushing of back foot and the imaginary girlfriend is something I definitely need to work on next season. I can't wait for November already!


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Marjaruth, if you are progressing quickly than you have a great board. You sound like a good athlete too, I'm jealous. I don't buy that whole beginner vs advance board bullshit. There are just styles/flexes of boards. 

I think a beginner should start with a good quality middle flex, all-mountain board. That would last 1-3 seasons depending how much they ride. Boots that fit are by far the most important piece of gear. I started with shitty boots that didn't fit and I had many painful shitty days until I got better boots.

After 1-3 seasons you will know your style and can get a board that matches it. Swap boards with a buddy for an hour or 2 to test out different flex/camber. Demo days are awesome, one year Salomon had a tent at our local hill and I got to try a new board from them (this was 10 yrs ago and I don't remember what the board was called) I loved that board. Burton just had a demo day at Lake Louise and I wish I had gone but 700 kms away so not a day trip unfortunately.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Marjaruth, if you are progressing quickly than you have a great board. You sound like a good athlete too, I'm jealous. I don't buy that whole beginner vs advance board bullshit. There are just styles/flexes of boards.
> 
> I think a beginner should start with a good quality middle flex, all-mountain board. That would last 1-3 seasons depending how much they ride. Boots that fit are by far the most important piece of gear. I started with shitty boots that didn't fit and I had many painful shitty days until I got better boots.
> 
> After 1-3 seasons you will know your style and can get a board that matches it. Swap boards with a buddy for an hour or 2 to test out different flex/camber. Demo days are awesome, one year Salomon had a tent at our local hill and I got to try a new board from them (this was 10 yrs ago and I don't remember what the board was called) I loved that board. Burton just had a demo day at Lake Louise and I wish I had gone but 700 kms away so not a day trip unfortunately.


Yes, I agree! Boots is also a critical piece to snowboarding. I actually had a pair of boots that was a size too big and I wore that for half of the season (say about 2 months). I don't know how I managed to snowboard the first half with wrong size boots. I couldn't really progress with that pair of boots. Then I finally bought my new boots and I progressed way lot faster with the new boots. But one issue I do have is that sometimes I snowboard, my heel lifts. My new boots fits perfectly but whenever I snowboard the heels tend to lift. I think that once I get that issue corrected with possibly custom tongue to prevent the heel lift then I should be fine. That's my best guess. 

My snowboard has a very soft flex, all mountain and a rocker/flat/rocker profile. Very good and forgiving. I've come close to falling multiple times but the board was stable enough for me to stay upright. When I outgrow it, I plan on keeping it for park because it is really good for park. I really hope i can go to a demo day and try out boards. I don't have a lot of girl friends that own a snowboard so that is the issue. Many of my guy friends own a snowboard but obviously I can't borrow. Demo days probably is my only way to go next season.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

My suggestion to you for your boot fit issue,..? You should do a search of the forum using "heel lift" as the search term. There have been a ton of threads discussing various fixes on that specific topic. Pay special attention to any reply from BA. (...Burton Avenger.)

Second,... here is a site with everything you might need to fine tune the fit of your boots. *Tognar.com.* 

If you can't find the answer with that information? Start a new thread and BA being our resident boot fitting expert will probably be able to set you right. 

Comfy, good fitting boots make _ALL_ the difference in the world! Good luck! :hairy:


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> My suggestion to you for your boot fit issue,..? You should do a search of the forum using "heel lift" as the search term. There have been a ton of threads discussing various fixes on that specific topic. Pay special attention to any reply from BA. (...Burton Avenger.)
> 
> Second,... here is a site with everything you might need to fine tune the fit of your boots. *Tognar.com.*
> 
> ...


Thanks Chomps! I'll definitely look into that website for next season! I hope I get the boots dialed in before the start... 6.5 more months until I can start snowboarding!


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

Different boards have different characteristics, but I've found that if you know how to ride, you know how to ride. Basically, unless you're an advance rider, your board shouldnt matter too much.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

Not sure if this even makes any difference but I JUST learned about effective edge and sidecut radius as well. Interesting how it comes in play when you ride. I didn't realize there were such complexities when it comes to specs of boards.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

marjaruth said:


> Not sure if this even makes any difference but I JUST learned about effective edge and sidecut radius as well. Interesting how it comes in play when you ride. I didn't realize there were such complexities when it comes to specs of boards.


It can be as complex as you want it to be . However, until 3y ago, I didn't even know that something like rocker or CRC exists... - and still had a blast riding.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

neni said:


> It can be as complex as you want it to be . However, until 3y ago, I didn't even know that something like rocker or CRC exists... - and still had a blast riding.


You were having a blast, because you felt the eternal love and embrace of our lord and savior, Camber.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh and by the way, not sure if it's een recommended in this thread, but it is absolutely worth it to buy a board ABOVE your skill level.

The only thing to make sure is to be mindful and 'honest' about your preferred terrain. That's the rookie mistake to make (buying the wrong board for your usual terrain).

So for you (marjaruth), you're already hooked (you know that right? ), so it's worth it to pay the premium for a good board knowing you wont waste it by buying a stiff powder beast for riding green groomers or a high end tech park board for riding pow.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Oh and by the way, not sure if it's een recommended in this thread, but it is absolutely worth it to buy a board ABOVE your skill level.
> 
> The only thing to make sure is to be mindful and 'honest' about your preferred terrain. That's the rookie mistake to make (buying the wrong board for your usual terrain).
> 
> So for you (marjaruth), you're already hooked (you know that right? ), so it's worth it to pay the premium for a good board knowing you wont waste it by buying a stiff powder beast for riding green groomers or a high end tech park board for riding pow.


Well said... key is preferred terrain & it never hurts to get a board a little above your skill set:hairy:


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Oh and by the way, not sure if it's een recommended in this thread, but it is absolutely worth it to buy a board ABOVE your skill level.
> 
> The only thing to make sure is to be mindful and 'honest' about your preferred terrain. That's the rookie mistake to make (buying the wrong board for your usual terrain).
> 
> So for you (marjaruth), you're already hooked (you know that right? ), so it's worth it to pay the premium for a good board knowing you wont waste it by buying a stiff powder beast for riding green groomers or a high end tech park board for riding pow.


Exactly what happened to me. Got back into snowboarding after a 10 year break and having skateboarded all the time, I thought I'd be spending all my time in the park so I got a noodle-ish rocker board. Didn't take long at all to realize it was holding me back when I got the feel back for bigger jumps and going fast not to mention riding powder and a bit of backcountry. Maybe make a realistical evaluation where you will be riding and that will help you. One trip to the alps for me and that was it, didn't have to think about optimizing any time on the little hills.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Oh and by the way, not sure if it's een recommended in this thread, but it is absolutely worth it to buy a board ABOVE your skill level.
> 
> The only thing to make sure is to be mindful and 'honest' about your preferred terrain. That's the rookie mistake to make (buying the wrong board for your usual terrain).
> 
> So for you (marjaruth), you're already hooked (you know that right? ), so it's worth it to pay the premium for a good board knowing you wont waste it by buying a stiff powder beast for riding green groomers or a high end tech park board for riding pow.


Hmm I know I am the most comfortable on groomers, still not mentally comfortable with steeps and moguls. No experience in pow yet. I'm in the east coast so it's mostly ice and hard pack. My current snowboard is an all mountain.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

marjaruth said:


> Hmm I know I am the most comfortable on groomers, still not mentally comfortable with steeps and moguls. No experience in pow yet. I'm in the east coast so it's mostly ice and hard pack. My current snowboard is an all mountain.


An all mountain board is what you need. Mid-flex all mountain. Preferrably camber if you don't see much powder. 

Check out the rocker/camber sticky. I think it has everything you need to know about camber profiles which is probably where you need to start when you want to buy a board.


----------



## blackitout (Mar 24, 2015)

F1EA said:


> An all mountain board is what you need. Mid-flex all mountain. Preferrably camber if you don't see much powder.
> 
> Check out the rocker/camber sticky. I think it has everything you need to know about camber profiles which is probably where you need to start when you want to buy a board.


^^ this.

All these specifications are weird to me. I've been riding 21 years and I've just now bought my 3rd board. 1st board was a Palmer, 2nd ( I still ride it) is a 2004 GNU Rider's Choice (traditional camber), 3rd I bought this year for park, Never Summer EVO.

When I started there was none of this mumbo jumbo. Camber board, medium flex and that was it. You learned on it and you progressed on it. I rode my first 2 boards in everything and learned how to adapt to all of it on just 2 board in 21 years. This is how I feel you progress. Not by getting a beginner board and then getting a new board every 2-3 years. You never learn how to use the thing fully. It seems like a waste of money but then again that's what they all want. Your money. 

Get one board, not a rocker board, preferably a camber board, and learn how to ride the shit out of it. It'll save you a lot of time and money. Then in 5 or more years buy another board with the camber profile that you think your style would need. You'll develop a style in that time span and you'll know what aspects of the mountain you enjoy the most.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

F1EA said:


> An all mountain board is what you need. Mid-flex all mountain. Preferrably camber if you don't see much powder.
> 
> Check out the rocker/camber sticky. I think it has everything you need to know about camber profiles which is probably where you need to start when you want to buy a board.


I have read that sticky probably a couple of times! Lol. :laugh: My current board is an all mountain, a flat rocker and soft flex but I'm very curious to try out a camber board- I'm hoping to demo some next season if I can find out when they are. 



blackitout said:


> ^^ this.
> 
> All these specifications are weird to me. I've been riding 21 years and I've just now bought my 3rd board. 1st board was a Palmer, 2nd ( I still ride it) is a 2004 GNU Rider's Choice (traditional camber), 3rd I bought this year for park, Never Summer EVO.
> 
> ...


Like I said above, I have a rocker board but want to try camber. I know I definitely enjoy groomers the most. I dabbled in little park but don't foresee myself as a park rider. I've done a couple moguls but need to learn how to snowboard in moguls. Right now- those moguls tire me out so I don't find it enjoyable yet. :laugh:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

marjaruth said:


> I have read that sticky probably a couple of times! Lol. :laugh: My current board is an all mountain, a flat rocker and soft flex but I'm very curious to try out a camber board- I'm hoping to demo some next season if I can find out when they are.
> 
> 
> Like I said above, I have a rocker board but want to try camber. I know I definitely enjoy groomers the most. I dabbled in little park but don't foresee myself as a park rider. I've done a couple moguls but need to learn how to snowboard in moguls. Right now- those moguls tire me out so I don't find it enjoyable yet. :laugh:


Here, I'll make it easier for you.

Stay the fuck out of the moguls.

There, that was easy.


TT


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Here, I'll make it easier for you.
> 
> Stay the fuck out of the moguls.
> 
> ...


Well, when it becomes spring time with warm weather and softened up snow, everything turns to bumps/moguls, it cannot be helped.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Well, when it becomes spring time with warm weather and softened up snow, everything turns to bumps/moguls, it cannot be helped.


haha right. Sometimes I go down a trail and go  and have no choice but go down because it has been all moguled up and I didn't know until I go down.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Jcb890 said:


> Well, when it becomes spring time with warm weather and softened up snow, *everything turns to bumps/moguls*, it cannot be helped.


Odd, this was 2 days ago.

Now if I wasn't wearing my phony Whistler Snowboard school jacket, that lets me bypass all the line-ups.

I would have been rockin' no shirt.

Please point to where the moguls are.

https://vimeo.com/



TT


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Odd, this was 2 days ago.
> 
> Now if I wasn't wearing my phony Whistler Snowboard school jacket, that lets me bypass all the line-ups.
> 
> ...


Well, that's how it works on the East Coast and I'm sure some places out West and CA have the same problem. The sun and snow warm up and the snow gets pushed around and turned into bumps/moguls. Of course, if you're hiking random paths and back-country you won't see this. But, for a resort with a "normal" type of trail, it happens to them all.

I saw your video the other day. Looks like awesome conditions there!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

marjaruth said:


> I have read that sticky probably a couple of times! Lol. :laugh: My current board is an all mountain, a flat rocker and soft flex but I'm very curious to try out a camber board- I'm hoping to demo some next season if I can find out when they are.
> 
> 
> Like I said above, I have a rocker board but want to try camber. I know I definitely enjoy groomers the most. I dabbled in little park but don't foresee myself as a park rider. I've done a couple moguls but need to learn how to snowboard in moguls. Right now- those moguls tire me out so I don't find it enjoyable yet. :laugh:


Ok so what you have is Rocker/Flat/Rocker... that would be the most all-around profile in terms of stability, edge hold and float. The only downside is that it doesn't have much pop, but unless you jump around a lot or carve very dynamically, you probably don't care much about pop.

As far as flex... if it is too soft, that sucks to progress on. Unless all you care for is cruising and presses and park. 

So in your case... a stiffer (ie stiffer than what you have) R/Flat/R board with sintered base would be a good upgrade.

The other option is camber. Full camber for real stability and control on your turns. Depending on how stiff it is, you may need to get used to it an correct any bad habits you collected from more forgiving boards. Still... mid-flex full camber shouln't be bad to consider. Burton Custom camber (or the female equivalent).

Rocker/Camber/Rocker for almost the same as camber, but much inproved float and a bit of forgiveness for playing around. This wouldnt be a bad choice depending on the flex as well.

Camber/Rock/Camber you will probably need some edge fancy stuff for good grip on ice. I'd say... leave this for people who get better snow conditions. That is a poor blanket statement, but whatever.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Ok so what you have is Rocker/Flat/Rocker... that would be the most all-around profile in terms of stability, edge hold and float. The only downside is that it doesn't have much pop, but unless you jump around a lot or carve very dynamically, you probably don't care much about pop.
> 
> As far as flex... if it is too soft, that sucks to progress on. Unless all you care for is cruising and presses and park.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I definitely will switch up between my old and current board next season and see how they compare in riding styles. The old board is still a flat rocker but it's more stiff than the current board. I'm not pretty sure of the brand or model because it unfortunately doesn't say and I'm guessing it is a custom made board. My current board is great for learning how to butter. But, you're right, I probably have developed really bad habits because the board is way too forgiving. Maybe next year I'll look into upgrading if I can convince my husband who doesn't snowboard so he doesn't understand the addiction. :hairy:


----------



## jxs1984 (Jan 20, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> so if you got to pick....get a board that will take where you want to go....don't match your skill level...go beyond


wow... that was deep.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

marjaruth said:


> Thank you! I definitely will switch up between my old and current board next season and see how they compare in riding styles. The old board is still a flat rocker but it's more stiff than the current board. I'm not pretty sure of the brand or model because it unfortunately doesn't say and I'm guessing it is a custom made board. My current board is great for learning how to butter. But, you're right, I probably have developed really bad habits because the board is way too forgiving. Maybe next year I'll look into upgrading if I can convince my husband who doesn't snowboard so he doesn't understand the addiction. :hairy:


hahaha 

The biggest benefit of the entry level/beginner boards is that they are cheap for someone who doesn't know if they'll stick to snowboarding or even better, for someone who isn't sure what their style or conditions are...... you start out, buy a $750 premium board but turns out you don't really like snowboarding.... or you thought you were going to ride powder and turns out what you end up riding is tracked out moguled cat tracks........ it's a waste.

But you are learning. You like it. You have an idea what you like (ie park vs pow vs groomers vs whatever). You have a great forum willing to help you not waste your $.... 
So I say go for a good board that'll stoke you and you can ride for the next few seasons and even more. 

Let's say a cheap entry board cost you $350. You ride it 2 years, without wrecking it, try to sell it... you get $75. Because really.... nobody buys the entry level stuff after it's old. Cost you $137 per yr to ride.

You buy a high end-ish board, cost you $600. You ride it 2 years, without wrecking it, sell it for $325. Cost you $137 a year. See... it's the same.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

May I...?


F1EA said:


> You buy a high end-ish board, cost you $600. You ride it 2 years, without wrecking it, *try to *sell it for $325*, entire forum laughs at you tellin you it's only worth half that price. You ride it another year and another till you forget how much it had cost and if it's wrecked, buy another one*. See... it's the same.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

F1EA said:


> hahaha
> 
> The biggest benefit of the entry level/beginner boards is that they are cheap for someone who doesn't know if they'll stick to snowboarding or even better, for someone who isn't sure what their style or conditions are...... you start out, buy a $750 premium board but turns out you don't really like snowboarding.... or you thought you were going to ride powder and turns out what you end up riding is tracked out moguled cat tracks........ it's a waste.
> 
> ...


Interesting logic about the money situation. Haha. Thanks! I definitely know what terrain I like the most but would like to expand my abilities to other things such as the park, moguls and glades. But the latter would have to wait until I feel 100% confident with my carving skills to do tight turns! Right now, I think my board is good enough for now for me to learn and be comfortable with carving and pick up some simple tricks such as buttering. I'll definitely keep the logic in mind when I upgrade eventually so I can tell my husband that logic! Ha!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> May I...?


hahaha
Yeah, it rarely makes economic sense :hairy:

But you can also just get a well-discounted previous season's high end board.... that's usually not much more than a brand new current model entry board, and not care about selling it off.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

F1EA said:


> hahaha
> Yeah, it rarely makes economic sense :hairy:
> 
> But you can also just get a well-discounted previous season's high end board.... that's usually not much more than a brand new current model entry board, and not care about selling it off.


Yeah, to get a last year - or even before - model is a great way to save quite some coins. Some years ago, I got a brand new Palmer Liberty Carbon for 200 bucks (originally priced in the 700) - it was a 3y ago model. Awesome deal and the board was brilliant for many years. I'm surprised that it didn't sell, such a great board... maybe cos it was about the ugliest women's boards available...


----------

